# Shyre Poodles and the Standard Poodle Project



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

No advice on Shyre, but keep in mind that most breeders will leave a tail natural on request.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Countryboy said:


> No advice on Shyre, but keep in mind that most breeders will leave a tail natural on request.


I can only speak for show breeders in areas where tails are routinely docked, but as a general rule this is not true. In order to leave one puppy's tail undocked, you have to do one of two things. Leave the entire litter undocked, which is undesirable if you plan to show the puppies, or select the puppy to have his/her tail left undocked by 3 days of age when tails are done. Obviously, it is not possible to tell at 3 days of age whether or not an individual puppy will be suitable for a particular family or whether this puppy might even end up being the show pick puppy!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

WinnieJane said:


> I stumbled across this breeder while trying to learn more about poodle health and genetics. Shyre seems to be very knowledgeable and thorough about testing, but there is not much about them in this forum.
> 
> I'm curious to see what the experts here think! Shyre piques my interest because I do have a preference for undocked tails. However, my priority is a highly regarded breeder.
> 
> Shyre Poodles


She is very involved in standard poodle diversity and I believe that she is genuinely interested and invested in breeding healthy poodles.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I didn't find any bad red flags on the Shire website. Judging from their website, they are very knowledgeable about genetic diversity, and are striving to maximize it in their dogs, doing all the expensive testing necessary. (There are good and bad aspects to this, but I won't go into that here). They are also trying to preserve some of the amazing unusual colors that poodles come in. I have to say that they have along way to go to produce poodles as typey as some other breeders, but they do show their dogs and many are UKC champions. Their aim is health and preserving some unusual bloodlines and colors, and that's good. As long as structure is functional, beauty can be aimed at.

Personally, I prefer a docked tail, and I really dislike dewclaws on a poodle. I've groomed many (mostly badly bred toys) who have a tight mat of hair wound around their dew claws. However, I do understand the attraction to leaving the dogs natural, and that's what these folks do. If a natural tail is important to you, I think this breeder is the real deal. I found it interesting that she treasures a straight tail...(undocked tails often have too much curl to look good, one reason I don't like them) so she's trying to improve her poodles' looks. But her main aim seems to be health testing and very low COI.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I REALLY like Rebekah, and am impressed at all she is doing. AS CM said- she is invested in the breed and doing her utmost to improve and help the breed.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Thanks, all - I'm so grateful to be able to tap your expertise.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

My soon to be possible breeder just got a puppy from her and he is absolutely adorable! Definitely would recommend them!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I had never heard of them but was very impressed in reading her website. If CharismaticMillie and Arreau think well of her, you know you chose well!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I can only speak for show breeders in areas where tails are routinely docked, but as a general rule this is not true.


Oooops! I won't reply again with something trite just to bump a thread by a new member that's drifting down the board unanswered. 

I don't speak for Fancies... I'm not familiar with Fancies except for where they have taken the breed in general. They've taken the breed to where Poodles are known to all as Frou-Frou, prancing dandies.

So their practices and goals mean very little to me. Tonka's breeder docks NO tails. When the Fancies get to that stage their opinion may then matter to me.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

They look nice to me. It is great that a couple people on this forum know this breeder. Worth checking out for sure.

Did you go to the link she posted about Lennox? I was looking at the sires. I read the very tragic story of Lennox. I'm sure the Pit bull haters on PF would be glad and relieved. But it made me very sad. And this breeder's heart was terrifically saddened by this story and so named her dog in memory after this poor boy, Lennox.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

As said by others Rebekah is very invested in the breed. While she currently competes in UKC with her multicolors she is saving for and planning on getting an AKC show quality solid bitch in the future. I think she is a person who is well worth getting to know even if you don't buy from her.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> They look nice to me. It is great that a couple people on this forum know this breeder. Worth checking out for sure.
> 
> Did you go to the link she posted about Lennox? I was looking at the sires. I read the very tragic story of Lennox. I'm sure the Pit bull haters on PF would be glad and relieved. But it made me very sad. And this breeder's heart was terrifically saddened by this story and so named her dog in memory after this poor boy, Lennox.


Horrible, for the dog and family -- including their ill little girl.


----------

